# So excited for such a small feat!



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I got Killian registered on Pedigree Database!!!

Okay, I know. LAME. But it will be SO much easier to point people that way when they ask for his pedigree!!!

E-Killian Von Wolfrik Sequoyahhaus - German shepherd dog

:happyboogie::happyboogie: :groovy::groovy: :happyboogie::happyboogie:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Grreat! Killian sure is gorgeous. :wub:
You need to add his pedigree link to your signature.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Is Killian up for adoption?


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Uh, NO WAY! LOL! He is my baby!!<3


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Grreat! Killian sure is gorgeous. :wub:
> You need to add his pedigree link to your signature.


Good Idea!!!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

He would make a good sire for one of my female pups. On paper anyway.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

dawnandjr said:


> He would make a good sire for one of my female pups. On paper anyway.


He will make a great sire one day, if his hips certify and he titles. I LOVE HIM!!! <3


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

I'll be there tmw at noon to pick him up. 

Such a great bloodline you have there. I'm very impressed!!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

TitonsDad said:


> Such a great bloodline you have there. I'm very impressed!!


Thank you! We were very impressed with his breeding and the working line he came from. Were blessed to have him! <3


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Now you have to put him on working-dog.eu and you'll be all set!!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

What is working-dog.eu????? OH!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I went to put Karlo on the workingdog.Eu shortly after I got him and he was already listed, his breeder is on top of things!!!


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Lol!! Oops!!

Here is my "Kill"'s page... It's nice how the link the sibblings and half siblings and what not!
Achilles von der Staatsmacht - working-dog.eu


----------

